# Boring head for 8520



## gajunkie (Feb 12, 2018)

I'd like to get a boring head for my Clausing 8520 (MT2 3/8"-16 drawbar). Not really looking for the cheapest one, but a decent useable "economy" setup.  I already have a set of 1/2" shank boring bars so preferably one that can utilize those.

Any recommendations?  Thanks!


----------



## jcp (Feb 12, 2018)

Shars has what you're looking for....http://www.shars.com/products/toolholding-workholding/boring-heads-accessories?p=1
as does KBC https://www.kbctools.com/products/WORK HOLDING/BORING HEADS @@26 SHANKS/BORING HEADS/4167.aspx


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 18, 2018)

You could also post your inquiry in the Wanted section near the bottom of the list of fora.  It might get seen by a larger audience that way.


----------

